# Gaming Maus Reinigung wie? und kleiner Unfall...



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Razer Imperator ist extrem versifft gewesen. (Mauskäse usw...) also extrem eklig.

Als ich gestern im Rahmen des Frühjahrsputz auch meine Gaming Maschine und meinen Gaming Platz allgemein gereinigt habe bin ich an die Maus mit einem Lappen der leicht mit Sidolin benetzt war dran gegangen.

Die Maus ist nun sauber nur leider klebt sie jetzt wie die Sau...

Ihr ganz Oberfläche klebt. Vor allem die Maustasten. Das ist ein widerliche Anfassgefühl.

Kann mir mal einer nen Rat geben wie ich das wieder weg bekomme oder wie ich meine Maus in Zukunft reinigen kann?


----------



## Stueppi (30. März 2015)

Mit Wasser ohne Zusätze abwischen. Feucht, nicht nass!


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Meinst du das bringt was? Also einfach feuchter Lappen?


----------



## Stueppi (30. März 2015)

Auf jedenfall mehr als dein Sidolin.


----------



## Pikus (30. März 2015)

Falls die Imperator diese sog. "Soft-Grip"-Oberfläche hat, kannst du sie vermutlich wegschmeißen. Sobald dieser Soft-Grip anfngt zu kleben (sei es durch Reinigungsmittel oder nur durch den Schweiß der Hand) hast du verloren, das bekommst man nicht mehr wirkich weg.
Jedenfalls war das bei zwei 08/15-Mäusen sowie einem USB-Stick so, die ich mal hatte.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Pikus schrieb:


> Falls die Imperator diese sog. "Soft-Grip"-Oberfläche hat, kannst du sie vermutlich wegschmeißen. Sobald dieser Soft-Grip anfngt zu kleben (sei es durch Reinigungsmittel oder nur durch den Schweiß der Hand) hast du verloren, das bekommst man nicht mehr wirkich weg.
> Jedenfalls war das bei zwei 08/15-Mäusen sowie einem USB-Stick so, die ich mal hatte.



Exakt, es ist diese Softgripp die ich eigentlich angenehm finde. Vor dem Sidolin angriff hat sie schon leicht geklebt aber jetzt hält sogar ein Blatt Papier da dran....

Ok dann war es das wohl.

Wasser brachte jetzt kurzzeitig Besserung aber jetzt ist das auch wieder aus.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (31. März 2015)

Das Ding zerlegen wie auch die Tastatur und ab damit in die Spülmaschine. Ab besten ohne die Elektronikteile 

Meine Tastatur sieht danach aus wie neu, ebenso die Maus


----------



## JackA (31. März 2015)

Mauskäse an/in der Maus?!
Das ist schon zuviel des Guten... Ich habe 6-7 Jahre alte Mäuse, die auch täglich im Einsatz sind und da hängt nicht ein Stück ekliger Dreck dran.
Ich denke eher nicht, dass Sidolin, was ja ein einfaches Fensterreinigungsmittel ist,  der Auslöser für das Kleben der Oberfläche war, sondern dass einfach deine Exkremente Exkretion von der Hand die Oberfläche versiegelt haben und jetzt durch das Reinigen sich die volle Klebepracht entfaltet.
Allein die Reaktion von deinen Hautausscheidungen und der Mausoberfläche + die lange Zeit, wo sich das einwirken hat können = ekliges geklebe.
Reinigen kannst du da nicht mehr viel, außer du machst die Soft-Oberfläche der Maus ab (Schleifpapier).


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2015)

Eigentlich ist der Mauskäse nur da wo die Daumentasten und so ein Schiebe Mechanismus ist.

Naja, ich weiß nicht was du beruflich oder privat machst aber ich für meinen Teil bin im Büro/Werkstatt beschäftigt und die zig Jahre alte PC Maus hat das auch nicht. Die habe ich länger in der Hand am Tag.

Also "mehrere" 6-7 Jahre alte Mäuse... alle Achtung... täglich im Einsatz...  Links und rechts eine oder?...


Gehe davon aus das die ne Mischung aus verschwitzten Händen und eben der Oberfläche, die etwas empfindlich auf das Sidolin reagiert hat das Kleben verursacht hat.


(Und den Ausdruck "Exkremente" in Verbindung mit meinen Händen verbitte ich mir jetzt mal, alles klar?)


----------



## JackA (1. April 2015)

Doch das mit den 6-7 Jahren haut schon hin.  Auf der Arbeit eine M705 von 2008 bis Heute (und ich wechseln auch mehrmals täglich von Werkstatt zu Büro) und zu Hause eine G5 Refresh von 2007-2012. Ich wasch mir aber auch sehr oft die Hände.
Und das mit den Exkrementen tut mir echt leid, so war das nicht gemeint. Ich habs gleich ausgebessert, meinte eigentlich nur den Hautschweiß, der bei jedem Typ Menschen anders ist. Ich hab den Vorteil für Peripherie, dass ich sehr trockene Hände habe, wodurch die nach Jahren immer noch aussehen wie neu, nur mache ich im Winter eine Faust, rinnt mir das Blut aus den Knöcheln, weil mir die Haut aufplatzt. Die anderen Typen Menschen haben einen sehr aggressiven Hautschweiß, bzw. verwenden oft Handcremes, die der Peripherie gut zusetzen.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2015)

Moin  ja ich dachte du hälts mich jetzt für einen Schmuddel oder sowas....

Ne wie ich auch schon sagte denke ich das es wirklich mit Schweißbau und eben dieser Oberfläche an sich zu tun hat. Hatte gestern nochmal nen Rettungsversuch mit nem Aggressiven Reiniger unternommen mit dem Effekt das ich die Oberfläche anscheinen abrubbel. Werde mich nach einer neuen Maus umsehen.

Danke


----------

